# Fuji SST frames



## esenkay

Any word on prices for the Fuji SST 1.0 and 2.0 framesets?


----------



## Italianrider76

Has anyone bought one??? They look killer.


----------



## Bluechip

Performance has the 1.0 for $2400. Subtract whatever % coupon you have. Right now it's 10% So $2160


----------



## Jake25

SST 1.0 is now $500 off, $1999 "with build kit". But it seems I can add the frame and get that price without a build kit?


----------



## skizzle86

SST 2.0 is 799 for the frameset. A review stated though that the seat post design doesn't hold to well and slippage may occur.


----------



## red elvis

i ordered one last weekend and i should have them by thursday or friday. i'll post some pictures when i get them.


----------



## red elvis

*my 2009 fuji sst2.0 frameset*

my frameset arrived this afternoon. i took it right away to my lbs. he said it will take him about about a week and a half to build it. there's a small chip at the seat stay. i could prolly get a new one if i send it back but i really hate to wait again. i decided to keep my aluminum frameset just in case.


----------



## carmelorios

*Oval Wheel Set on the new Fuji SST 1.0*

I just purhased a 2011 fuji sst1.0 - got a killer deal. Does anyone out have an opinion on the oval wheel set the new fuji sst 1.0 come with.


----------



## tonyzackery

red elvis said:


> my frameset arrived this afternoon. i took it right away to my lbs. he said *it will take him about about a week and a half to build it*. there's a small chip at the seat stay. i could prolly get a new one if i send it back but i really hate to wait again. i decided to keep my aluminum frameset just in case.


What's that all about?? Waiting on parts, I hope...


----------



## rustybucket

Thats bigger than a small chip. If I paid good money for that I would want another one or a killer discount on the frame with a chip in it.


----------



## Frankie13

A week and a half for building a bike up


----------



## smoothie7

I couldn't live with myself paying good money for a bike with a paint chip in it that big. I would definately send it back or ask for a huge discount. As far as the lbs taking a week and a half, my guess it will take that long to build simply because you didn't buy it from them. They are going to service the customers they sell to first. Still a nice bike though


----------



## red elvis

i got it cheap and i hate waiting. my bike is fine.


----------



## red elvis

i wish the seat stay snaps so i can buy another frameset. but it's impossible though, the chip is too small. and before i decided to keep the frame, i asked my LBS if it's gonna be a problem and he said no.


here's a picture but now it comes with a selle italia flite carbonio, 3t ergonova bar and a short caged rd. fizik was sold on ebay last night.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55&page=5


----------



## lovenpeace

skizzle86 said:


> SST 2.0 is 799 for the frameset. A review stated though that the seat post design doesn't hold to well and slippage may occur.


Is this on ebay or through a dealer/somewhere else?


----------



## ezmoney007

I have question for you, I am building a 59cm 2009 SST2 , but I cannot find torque +/- values for seat clamp and stem any help , also what size front derailleur clamp did you go with, I find the closest is a 34.9?


----------

